# Military Police



## canadianblue (4 Nov 2004)

I'm new here, I'm 17 years old and have one year of high school left. I was wondering how competitive it is to become a Military Policeman, and what does it take to be competitive? I would also like to know what the training is like, and if their is a probationary period for a military policeman? What is the pay generally like for a military policeman?

Are their any MP's here that can give me tips for joining the military police. Thanks for all the help.  :soldier:


----------



## hiv (4 Nov 2004)

I think if you'll do a search of the forums you'll find a lot of information but I'm pretty sure you need a police services diploma before you'll be considered.

Also, and I may be wrong, I think MPs make Spec 1.


----------



## garb811 (4 Nov 2004)

Not to flood you with links but most of your questions can be answered through them:

The Recruiting Website:   http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/army/jobs_e.aspx?qsid=811.   Pay particular attention to the educational requirement.

Last Thread on this board regarding joining as an MP which has a bunch of links to other threads regarding joining as a MP...   http://army.ca/forums/threads/21786.0.html

Pay is Spec 1.   See here for the actual $$ amounts.   http://www.forces.gc.ca/dgcb/dppd/pay/engraph/NCMRegFPayRate_e.asp?sidesection=3&sidecat=28.   I won't comment on exactly when it is you will start to receive Spec 1 as it may (should) be changing.

There is a "Provisional Employment Period" of one year duration which starts when you are posted to your first guardhouse.

Having said all that, this is currently mostly applicable for a Regular Force MP, although the educational requirement and attendance at the MPAC is required for ARAF MP.   Militia MP can join without having the diploma or attending MPAC.


----------



## canadianblue (4 Nov 2004)

Thanks for the replies. Yeah, sorry once again I'm new here, and sorry to be bringing back old topics that have already been discussed. It's great that this website has an FAQ section.


----------



## firm_believer (5 Aug 2008)

Hey everyone. 'Just wondered if the powers that be see a demand for MP's (NCM) over the next 5 years? I'm done my Police Foundations diploma in mid-2010, and will then be doing my Crim. Justice degree via correspondence at that time, as well as applying as a Reg. Force MP.

Any advice/insight, do feel free to PM me. I'm always open to making new friends in the field.

Thanks for your time guys.

Jeff


----------

